# Who Makes The Best T handle Hex Key set?



## Finster

I've been wanting to get a nice T handle hex key set. Why, at this point in my life, I do not yet own a nice set is beyond me. Who makes the best in your opinion? I'm really liking the  Bondhus sets. A little pricy but I can get a 26 piece set for around $100 which includes SAE, Metric and some Torx. I like the fact they are USA made. Any other good brands you know of?


----------



## jpfabricator

Stick with the Bondhus!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra

Bondhus.  Well worth the price.


----------



## darkzero

Can't go wrong with Bondhus. Most of my hex keys are Bondhus, they are good quality. Eklind is another good brand made in USA. Wiha T handles are nice but much more expensive.

I'm very fond of my Matco T-handle hex set but they stay in my tool box. I have an older Craftsman set that I keep by the lathe. Recently I wanted a set that also has the key on one end of the handle for more torque. I only need metric though & most out there have ball ends on the long end which I did not want. 

I searched for a while & ended up buying an Inbus set made in Germany as a replacement set to keep by the lathe. They look identical to the Klein Journeyman set but the Kleins are made in Slovania. The Inbus are the same as Hafu, also made in Germany. Although the brand I got is Inbus, it seems that inbus is also the generic term used for hex keys in Europe just like how we call them Allens over here.

I can name some other European sets but they expensive & not as easy to get in the US.


----------



## Finster

Well I pulled the trigger and Bondhus's are on the way. I hope they get here this week. The wife is going on vacation with her sister so I don't need to pretend they are a new lamp!


----------



## coherent

I was gonna say, not harbor freight... lol


----------



## 4GSR

coherent said:


> I was gonna say, not harbor freight... lol


Don't laugh, I have a set I use quite often.  Haven't worn them out either.  They are over ten years old, too!  In fact, I'm impressed with their long shank hex sockets.  I had a couple stubborn set screws I couldn't break loose with USA hex wrenches, twisted them into a pretzel.   Pulled out the Horrible Freight one's and snap! It broke the set screw loose! What can I say!

If you can find them I have a few Ekein T-wrenches. They are pretty nice, too.

Ken


----------



## Rustrp

I like the ball end on the Bondhus for ease of use but I usually go with the standard "L" when I need the torque because I've snapped the ball off a couple.  I have a 1/4" and 3/8" drive set I use when the screw is easy to access.

Allen is always a good choice and I like this design but they are a little clunky for getting into close spaces.

http://www.allenhex.com/t-handles/a...-plusr-cushion-grip-t-through-handle-set.html

Edit: The Eklind fold ups are a good choice. I see you have already ordered so thanks for bringing my attention to another item to add to my list. The Torx tamper resistant set I need to add. 

https://www.eklindtool.com/


----------



## darkzero

Rustrp said:


> I like the ball end on the Bondhus for ease of use but I usually go with the standard "L" when I need the torque because I've snapped the ball off a couple.  I have a 1/4" and 3/8" drive set I use when the screw is easy to access.



That's exactly why I don't like the ball end on my T-handles, I've snapped them off before. My Bondhus wrenches do have ball ends but they are all the standard L keys.

I like my T-handles without the ball end cause I use them on things that require good torque & I like a tight fit.


----------



## Bob Korves

Ball ends should only be used to spin off loose bolts.  I know, I know, what if you can't get to them straight on?  Cut an L wrench shorter, remove other parts in the way, or whatever it takes...  Ball ends will eventually either mush or break, or both, depending on the hardness.


----------



## darkzero

The Bondhus stubbies are a good set to have around. I only have them in specific sizes though. I should have just bought a set to begin with. Not expensive either.


----------



## gr8legs

Bondhus gets my vote too!

Stu


----------



## kd4gij

Bondhus, It don't get any better.


----------



## ronboult

You clearly need the red set Will 
Ron


----------



## Finster

Here is the set I bought. From what I could find, this price was reasonable with free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131417351489?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## EmilioG

Bondhus make nice sets, Amazon.com and MSC.  Have good prices. I like Wiha t handles also. I also prefer the shorter t handles. I have dozens of hex keys in every style but the t handles are all non ball end. Wiha has a tip style called Magic Ring. These will not break. The Wiha sets are probably the most durable. Wera is pretty good too.


----------



## Finster

I got these in. They are sitting in my shop all shiny and organized. It's just about the only thing that is at the moment.  I really need to revamp my tool room. I'm still dealing with the former Amish owners "work bench" Which consists of a propped up chunk of .5" wafer board as a table. It's just not working. Time to build some cabinets and a real work surface.


----------

